

Congress's Scientific Illiterates Are Resigning the World to Ruin - ors
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/congresss-scientific-illiterates-are-resigning-the-world-to-ruin

======
zarehd
I loved this bit in the article: ...Scientists...are doing their version of
standing atop a mountain with a megaphone...banding together by the hundreds,
issuing grim reports, making sweeping, unambiguous statements and policy
recommendations.

But nah, not the GOP - they don't need that there book learnin' stuff.

I just want to know: WHO KEEPS PUTTING THESE BUFFOONS IN CHARGE? AAAARRGH!

